# macbook pro not booting



## NickBinandout (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a macbook pro (previous model) running leopard its about 4 years old and I have never had much of a problem. Recently I was using it and had to restart, did not install any new hardware or even software, and I booted it up and it gets to the password screen, i type in password correctly, and it just shows the leopard background, and stays there, then resets back to the password screen. Does the same in safe boot. Im thinking I need to reformat the disk, but is there any thing i can try, since I lost my install disk?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are there other user accounts that you can log into? If you enabled the root user, you can try logging in as root.


----------

